# Rings and Bases???



## Hammack (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys what is everyone using for Rings and bases now.  I have always used redfield ring and bases, and have had quite a stock pile that I purchased several years back when a gunshop when out of business.  Well I finally have depleted my supply, and need other options.  I was at Bass pro the other weekend and picked up a set of Leupold, and even though they look like the old redfields I honestly at this point think they are junk.  Two of the screws in the bases are too long,  and bind the bolt when put in not to mention the threads feel rough as the dickens when screwing them in.  When I put in the front ring I thought it would snap trying to twist it around.  Infact so tight that I have no doubt that it will bow an aluminum tube scope once I tried to bore sight it if I needed to use the windage screws, and to top it all off once the front ring is tightened it lifts the back ring an 1/8" off of the rear base.  So off these come and I am going to find something else.  I've mounted a lot of scopes, and never seen anything like these things before.  I put a set of burris on a friends rifle awhile back, and they seemed fine.  Just thought I would see what some others opinions are.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 4, 2011)

I use warne rings and bases now. Solid steel.


----------



## TJay (Aug 4, 2011)

Talley or DNZ


----------



## deadend (Aug 4, 2011)

Talley LW and DNZ here as well.  Can't stand those windage adjustable bases and any steel mounts are needlessly heavy.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 5, 2011)

Conetrol are the best made.


http://www.conetrol.com/


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always used Leupold Dual Dovetail two piece bases and Leupold Dual Dovetail rings, no problems!


----------



## markland (Aug 5, 2011)

Went from Redfield/Leupold to Talley rings and bases now on all my guns and never looked back!


----------



## ben300win (Aug 5, 2011)

Make sure you check the length of the screws before you install them on Leupold bases as they are diffrent lenghts for more clearance on the bolt in certain places.


----------



## cohutta21 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have used Warne for several years and love them.  They are well built and solid.


----------



## rayjay (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the Burris rings with the plastic inserts.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 13, 2011)

While I'm not a big fan of the Redfield/Leupold STD bases, I have a set on my Rem788 (not a lot of options for that particular rifle) that have held rock solid with no adjustments for 16 years now.  I don't use them on any of my other rifles, though.

I've used Warne and Talley both with great success.  I'm running Leupold Dual Dovetails on my TC Contender in .375 Winchester, been on their for 6 years now with no problems.


----------



## mmarkey (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Leupold 2 piece bases on my rem. 700 work great no problems.


----------



## danlnga (Sep 10, 2011)

I have several rifles with Leupold bases. No problems here. I also have used Conetrol. You cannot beat them.


----------



## germag (Sep 10, 2011)

For hunting rifles, I've switched from Leupold 1-piece bases and dovetail rings to DNZ one-piece base/rings.


----------



## tim scott (Sep 13, 2011)

as a custom gunsmith for some forty years, there's only one brand.... conetrol
but be warned blood is not good for blueing..... conetrol rings have a super sharp edge on them... not an issue once you get them on but when loose handle with care.
tim


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 13, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> I have always used Leupold Dual Dovetail two piece bases and Leupold Dual Dovetail rings, no problems!



Me 2!


----------

